# Lounge > Food and Dining >  best cinnamon buns in town?

## Buster

Cinnamon buns are a culinary treasure. I haven't found anything amazing in town.

What say you.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Hazeldean Bakery in Edmonton is the best I've had (aside from my Mom). Nice and close to a $1,200 detail job at Auto Obsessed...
Maybe also best sausage rolls.

/not in town

----------


## jwslam

I thought Buster is an IG mom and was gonna rave about this
https://www.instagram.com/cinnaholic.calgary/

----------


## Buster

> I thought Buster is an IG mom and was gonna rave about this
> https://www.instagram.com/cinnaholic.calgary/



vegan?

----------


## Disoblige

Apparently my coworker said Save-On Foods had killer cinnamon buns. I was going to give it a whirl myself to see.

----------


## 03ozwhip

I honestly haven't had a better cinnamon bun than a fresh cinnzeo. Now that we're on the topic of diabetes, cronuts.....not just a croissant drizzled with icing and chocolate but a real cronut, fully glazed with Bavarian creme.....where can I find one of those in town?

Sorry for the hijack 
@Buster
 but you might be jnteresred in this shit too lol

----------


## Buster

> I honestly haven't had a better cinnamon bun than a fresh cinnzeo. Now that we're on the topic of diabetes, cronuts.....not just a croissant drizzled with icing and chocolate but a real cronut, fully glazed with Bavarian creme.....where can I find one of those in town?
> 
> Sorry for the hijack 
> @Buster
>  but you might be jnteresred in this shit too lol



im not sure how authentic they are, but the safeway cronuts are yummy.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> im not sure how authentic they are, but the safeway cronuts are yummy.



Ya they're not real cronuts. I did however buy some the other day anyways.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Heritage park has good ones.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

If it doesn't have raisins in it, it's not a cinnamon bun. That's what I say.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> If it doesn't have raisins in it, it's not a cinnamon bun. That's what I say.

----------


## zechs

> Hazeldean Bakery in Edmonton is the best I've had (aside from my Mom). Nice and close to a $1,200 detail job at Auto Obsessed...
> Maybe also best sausage rolls.
> 
> /not in town



People say this and the place has glowing reviews.

These cinnamon buns sucked balls. Not even real cream cheese.

----------


## suntan

Buster is right, there are no real good cinnamon buns in town. Everybody gets the bread wrong. It should be a rich yeasted long fermented brioche but everybody always uses a lean bread.

Maybe try Glamorgan's?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bread nerds are sexy.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> If it doesn't have raisins in it, it's not a cinnamon bun. That's what I say.



You probably enjoy raisins and walnuts in your carrot cake too.

----------


## killramos

Have you tried asking your wife to make some?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Have you tried asking your wife to make some?



I think she's a _Dirty Uki_, so that's not likely in her wheelhouse.

----------


## killramos

> I think she's a _Dirty Uki_, so that's not likely in her wheelhouse.



Cabbage flavoured cinnamon buns may not be ideal

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Cabbage flavoured cinnamon buns may not be ideal



Sprinkle with powdered mortar shell, for that authentic taste.

----------


## 89coupe

This place has some of the best baked goods.
Haven’t had a cinnamon bun from them but had something similar that was outstanding called Salted Yolk Bread Pudding.
Amazing!

https://butterblockyyc.com/

----------


## msommers

French50 bakery in Okotoks

----------


## DonJuan

Lina's Italian market, few locations around town.

If you think a cinnamon bun shouldn't hide behind white icing or cream cheese this is your cinnamon bun.

And I don't even like cinnamon. Make sure it's nice and warm  :Drool:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> You probably enjoy raisins and walnuts in your carrot cake too.



Yes, yes I do. And I don't understand who wouldn't.

----------


## flipstah

I like Cobb's

----------


## Disoblige

> I like Cobb's



I do too but maybe for a different reason. They are not your traditional cinnamon bun that is super gooey and sticky, but kinda like an easy to eat version that doesn't make you feel sleepy after. Something I could eat as a snack or breakfast.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I like Cobb's



Quoted for Cobb gobblin'!

----------


## JfuckinC

> Yes, yes I do. And I don't understand who wouldn't.



Thats fucking gross... Do you put foreign objects in your banana bread as well???

Honestly though Cinzeo is so good. My wife makes me a "cinnamon Bun cake" for my birthday every year... very very good.

----------


## Buster

> Buster is right, there are no real good cinnamon buns in town. Everybody gets the bread wrong. It should be a rich yeasted long fermented brioche but everybody always uses a lean bread.
> 
> Maybe try Glamorgan's?



i wont go near there because of the cheese bread. they have a restraining order.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Thats fucking gross... Do you put foreign objects in your banana bread as well???



What do you think I am, some sort of philistine?

----------


## flipstah

> I do too but maybe for a different reason. They are not your traditional cinnamon bun that is super gooey and sticky, but kinda like an easy to eat version that doesn't make you feel sleepy after. Something I could eat as a snack or breakfast.



Agreed. It’s not grotesquely jizzed on with icing. It’s just right.

----------


## Buster

> Lina's Italian market, few locations around town.
> 
> If you think a cinnamon bun shouldn't hide behind white icing or cream cheese this is your cinnamon bun.
> 
> And I don't even like cinnamon. Make sure it's nice and warm



I dont mind Lina's, but I find them a bit dry or something. They aren't quite the fluffy/gooey version I prefer. 




> French50 bakery in Okotoks



where the fuck is the thumbs up emoji.




> This place has some of the best baked goods.
> Havent had a cinnamon bun from them but had something similar that was outstanding called Salted Yolk Bread Pudding.
> Amazing!
> 
> https://butterblockyyc.com/



will try




> Have you tried asking your wife to make some?



my wife makes cake but doesnt bake cake




> You probably enjoy raisins and walnuts in your carrot cake too.
> 
> Attachment 108548



Carrot cake: raisins and nuts ok
Banana break: nuts ok
Cin Bun: maaaybe some pecans on top. Otherwise no fucking raisins in my buns. We're trying to run a civilization here.

----------


## flipstah

Why would there be raisins in a cinnamon bun? That’s loaf territory

----------


## riander5

People saying grocery stores are heathens and should not be trusted.

I agree with whoever said Cinzeo makes a solid one... definitely crushes most suggestions in here.

However,

I can't believe no one has mentioned https://www.thebigbunsclub.com/

Ordered many times, best in town

----------


## Buster

> People saying grocery stores are heathens and should not be trusted.
> 
> I agree with whoever said Cinzeo makes a solid one... definitely crushes most suggestions in here.
> 
> However,
> 
> I can't believe no one has mentioned https://www.thebigbunsclub.com/
> 
> Ordered many times, best in town



I'll try them but based on their website theyre vegan... And I just can't support communism in any form.

----------


## hurrdurr

Vegan's shouldn't be able to have anything delightful. You made your bed, lie in it.

While I haven't tried Butter Block's cinnamon buns, their pandan croissants and salted yolk bread puddin are out fucking standing

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

French 50 runs out of fuckin near everything before the sun comes up, so better consider however a pre order works.

----------


## msommers

Yeah it can be a pain to get stuff. Their sourdough is otherworldly, the only commercial outfits that actually make sourdough well.

French50 has a pop-up on most Saturday mornings in Inglewood. Go early!

----------


## flipstah

Cinnamon bun run? + coffee of course

----------


## riander5

> I'll try them but based on their website theyre vegan... And I just can't support communism in any form.



If you go to their faqs they say they are neither gluten nor dairy free.

They just make their dough with almond flour and no eggs i guess. Maybe they are saving cash on the eggs. Either way their buns are fire

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'll try them but based on their website theyre vegan... And I just can't support communism in any form.



It's not Communism, it's an eating disorder! Get it straight!

*Veganism is an eating disorder.*

----------


## suntan

Jelly Modern makes one. It’s quite good. Not gooey though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

No review yet, but got some buns for holiday family gatherings.

----------


## riander5

Well whats the word? I want some beyond cred behind my recommendation

----------


## CompletelyNumb

You guys aren't going to Claresholm for your buns?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pretty good. Fun to have different flavours. Small size good for sharing. Approved.

----------


## Brent.ff

Had a sticky cinnamon bun at the Bearspaw Bakery in Jasper on the way home sat. Fucking dynamite.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I have preference for my wifes buns



Flip the tray

----------


## XylathaneGTR

I also like 
@2Legit2Quit
 's wife's buns

----------


## Buster

> I have preference for my wifes buns
> 
> 
> 
> Flip the tray



you know what? go fuck yourself for posting that. go fuck yourself right in the ear.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

He spilled his nuts all over the bottom of his wife's buns.

----------


## Buster

> He spilled his nuts all over the bottom of his wife's buns.



If I could jizz that caramel sauce, I would.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Pretty good. Fun to have different flavours. Small size good for sharing. Approved.



Cinnamon buns have one flavour it's "cinnamon bun". 

And again, if it doesn't have raisins it can fuck right off. Fuck right off in the ear.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't disagree, but the variety is a crowd pleaser, and I like to give the people what they want. 

I have never heard any strong argument against clareholm, except distance.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Once in a while I will pick one up from Olly Frescos. For what they charge they are top notch.

----------


## suntan

Great now I have an adventure today.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> He spilled his nuts all over the bottom of his wife's buns.



True facts.

They're pretty deadly though, good at making me fat, shout out to the baker lady my wife follows on instagram for some awesome recipes

----------


## CompletelyNumb

_Roy's Place_ group buy to make the 2 hour round trip worthwhile?  :Burn Out:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> True facts.
> 
> They're pretty deadly though, good at making me fat, shout out to the baker lady my wife follows on instagram for some awesome recipes



Can you share a link to this recipe?

----------


## DonJuan

Came back to ogle 
@2Legit2Quit
 wife's buns...  :Drool:

----------


## ExtraSlow

We need a "pics of my wifes buns mega thread"

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Can you share a link to this recipe?



https://iambaker.net/pecan-sticky-buns/

Wife said she changed a few things to her liking with the recipe but that's what she used

----------


## suntan

Use all the leaveners!

----------


## DonJuan

> We need a "pics of my wifes buns mega thread"



And suddenly I realized I was pro-Islamic State

----------


## Kloubek

> Heritage park has good ones.



They're certainly big, but I don't know if they are the BEST I've tasted.




> I honestly haven't had a better cinnamon bun than a fresh cinnzeo.



Truth. I've found the same.

----------


## civicrider

Cinnaholics on 17th or the ones from Yum bakery in the farmers market. Best bro

----------


## Buster

I think 
@2Legit2Quit
 buns look great, what with all of the no-raisins, pecans on top, and caramel jizz.

----------


## riander5

Buster still hasn't tried the big buns club yet claims buns are a national treasure. Im starting to doubt his conviction

----------


## suntan

> Cinnaholics on 17th or the ones from Yum bakery in the farmers market. Best bro



Cinnaholics is vegan. Vegan cream cheese icing sucks. Also they use a ton of weird shit to replace butter and stuff, so it all tastes off.

----------


## bjstare

Vegan everything sucks, big time… as do those that choose the lifestyle.

----------


## Disoblige

> Vegan everything sucks, big time… as do those that choose the lifestyle.



Unfortunately I never met a cool vegan. It's too bad.

----------


## msommers

> Cinnaholics is vegan. Vegan cream cheese icing sucks. Also they use a ton of weird shit to replace butter and stuff, so it all tastes off.



Cinnaholics is to buns as Crave is to cupcakes - the actual part that requires skill to make is absolute shit so they cover it up.

----------


## riander5

Cinnaholics coming under serious fire in here. We need a cinnamon bun-off

----------


## Buster

Honestly though.... Vegan? Seriously?

We're trying to run a civilization here.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have a lot of empathy and pity for those with serious food allergies and sensitivities. 
But, maybe it's best we cull them, for the good of the species.

----------


## msommers

> Cinnaholics coming under serious fire in here. We need a cinnamon bun-off



This is the way

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Vegan everything sucks, big time as do those that choose the lifestyle.



I accidentally bought a pint of vegan ice cream at Village. It was without a doubt the worst tasting ice"cream" I've ever had in my life. I spat out the first spoonful and threw the rest in the trash.

----------


## Buster

> I have a lot of empathy and pity for those with serious food allergies and sensitivities. 
> But, maybe it's best we cull them, for the good of the species.



How many fake celiacs do you know? I know a lot.

----------


## 89coupe

> I have a lot of empathy and pity for those with serious food allergies and sensitivities. 
> But, maybe it's best we cull them, for the good of the species.



You ever wonder why certain individuals have food allergies?

----------


## bjstare

> How many fake celiacs do you know? I know a lot.



Celiac is a term that's grossly overused/misused. Probably on par with people saying "I'm OCD".

- - - Updated - - -




> You ever wonder why certain individuals have food allergies?



Gotta be from too much pop as a child.

----------


## Buster

> Celiac is a term that's grossly overused/misused. Probably on par with people saying "I'm OCD".



I read a study where they took a bunch of people who identified as celiac, and fed them gluten free food that they SAID was full of gluten. The Celiacs then basically had all these crazy reactions to the gluten that didn't exist.

----------


## 89coupe

> How many fake celiacs do you know? I know a lot.



I know an individual who swore he was a celiac until he was eventually admitted and was diagnosed with taking too many pain meds (ibuprofen) that was causing all the problems.

----------


## msommers

> I accidentally bought a pint of vegan ice cream at Village. It was without a doubt the worst tasting ice"cream" I've ever had in my life. I spat out the first spoonful and threw the rest in the trash.



Which one was that? I've had a couple vegan ones there that are pretty good. Buuut I usually go back to classic chocolate in a waffle

----------


## bjstare

> I read a study where they took a bunch of people who identified as celiac, and fed them gluten free food that they SAID was full of gluten. The Celiacs then basically had all these crazy reactions to the gluten that didn't exist.



That checks out.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Which one was that? I've had a couple vegan ones there that are pretty good. Buuut I usually go back to classic chocolate in a waffle



It was a couple of years ago, I don't recall which one. However coconut is one of my most hated flavours and from what I understand they make their vegan stuff from coconut milk.

----------


## Buster

> I know an individual who swore he was a celiac until he was eventually admitted and was diagnosed with taking too many pain meds (ibuprofen) that was causing all the problems.



I totally believe this story.

Food allergies in general are nonsense, when you actually look at the data.

It's usually a weird mix of narcissism, attention-seeking, and an inability to differentiate between "IMMA DIE" and "my lips are tingling"

----------


## suntan

Yeah the actual rates are quite low. And the most prevalent are still soy, eggs and milk.

----------


## killramos

Ibuprofen absolutely rots your guts.

Great anti inflammatory response but it’s nowhere near as benign as they make it out to be.

----------


## DonJuan

Heading over to Lina's at lunch for a cinnamon bun. I will enjoy all the raisins just to spite buster.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Buster

> Heading over to Lina's at lunch for a cinnamon bun. I will enjoy all the raisins just to spite buster.



You raisin whore, you.

----------


## suntan

What's the worse mental illness: veganism or liking raisins?

----------


## bjstare

> What's the worse mental illness: veganism or liking raisins?



Vegans by the longest of long shots. Raisins are not great, but vegans are repulsive and downright stupid.

----------


## suntan

Yeah but raisins.

----------


## DonJuan

I don't even like raisins, but on pastries they are ok. Vegans are never ok. NEVERRRR

----------


## suntan

"I'm only gay when I'm drunk".

----------


## Buster

> "I'm only gay when I'm drunk".



false

----------


## Disoblige

> It was a couple of years ago, I don't recall which one. However coconut is one of my most hated flavours and from what I understand they make their vegan stuff from coconut milk.



I had the coconut vegan one and it tasted fine. If you didn't tell me it was vegan, I wouldn't know. Ice cream is one of those things where if could be vegan (depending on flavor) and it will still taste great.

----------


## Buster

How the fuck do you make vegan ice cream

----------


## 89coupe

> How the fuck do you make vegan ice cream



Who cares, stop talking about Vegans, waste of energy.

----------


## suntan

> How the fuck do you make vegan ice cream



Take ten vegans, grind them up and freeze.

----------


## Buster

> Who cares, stop talking about Vegans, waste of energy.



You're right. What a waste of time

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Veganism is an eating disorder.
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/415...light=Disorder

----------


## Disoblige

Everytime we have a lunch or work get-together and someone goes "ok but xxxxx is Vegan" and we all go in our heads "fuck me... sigh.."

Pain in the fucking ass making delicious food for someone and then I gotta think of some vegan bullshit to make just to be considerate.

----------


## killramos

What, you can’t find a restaurant that serves French fries?

----------


## Buster

> Everytime we have a lunch or work get-together and someone goes "ok but xxxxx is Vegan" and we all go in our heads "fuck me... sigh.."
> 
> Pain in the fucking ass making delicious food for someone and then I gotta think of some vegan bullshit to make just to be considerate.



Step up and tell them to fuck off - quit being beta

----------


## ExtraSlow

Stop organizing work shit if you have to include people like that. Or just keep suggesting bbq joints until they get the hint.

----------


## max_boost

Why are you white folks so afraid of MSG lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Umami is best.

----------


## Disoblige

I can tell you one thing... It's not Cinnaholic. Never buy this garbage there. It's not even edible.

----------


## Buster

> I can tell you one thing... It's not Cinnaholic. Never buy this garbage there. It's not even edible.



you bought a vegan cinnamon bun on purpose?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> you bought a vegan cinnamon bun on purpose?



He's a very health-conscious individual. Always talking about PC Blue Menu and whatnot.

----------


## 89coupe

Attempting to make epic cinnamon rolls tonight, will post later tonight.

----------


## Disoblige

> you bought a vegan cinnamon bun on purpose?



I did not. I ordered one of those $5.99 surprise bags thinking it would be OK and I sure was surprised. Didn't know I was going to get basically an equivalent of a dog poop bag.

----------


## Disoblige

I also did not realize Cinnaholic was all vegan so that's on me.
God I hate vegan food. This tastes like SHIT.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Attempting to make epic cinnamon rolls tonight, will post later tonight.



If they’re not the ones posted earlier with the nuts and sticky toffee on bottom. Get out of here

----------


## 89coupe

Cinnamon, caramel butter, pecan rolls.

----------


## Darkane

> Cinnamon, caramel butter, pecan rolls.



Looks good. No cream cheese topping?1

----------


## suntan

> I also did not realize Cinnaholic was all vegan so that's on me.
> God I hate vegan food. This tastes like SHIT.



That’s what you get for missing staff meetings.

----------


## 89coupe

> Looks good. No cream cheese topping?1



Yes we had some, but I prefer without.

----------


## DonJuan

@89coupe
 Are those... um... you're wife's buns?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I approve.

----------


## Xtrema

> I also did not realize Cinnaholic was all vegan so that's on me.
> God I hate vegan food. This tastes like SHIT.



I also made that mistake. Thought it's just a bad recipe and didn't know they are vegan until catching up on this thread.

Regardless, no repeat business either way.

----------


## msommers

Classic Instagram restaurant - Lipstick on a Pig

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Are those... um... you're wife's buns?



If he made them himself, they'd be photographed from inside his car, with a wristwatch in view.

----------


## suntan

Are they the builder grade buns? Did she get an upgrade?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I can only assume they were baked in a Fulgor Milano oven

----------


## msommers

Coupe's buns look legit. Well done

----------


## OTown

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W11-1QgQV4

----------


## civicrider

> Cinnaholics is vegan. Vegan cream cheese icing sucks. Also they use a ton of weird shit to replace butter and stuff, so it all tastes off.



I feel so betrayed! Never drink and eat cinnamon buns, I disavow them and my previous statement. I'm sticking with good ol Cinnzeo.

----------


## msommers

Agreed, never drink a cinnamon bun.

----------


## suntan

Alforno had a pretty good cinnamon bun. Really buttery, which I enjoy.

----------


## Disoblige

Cinnzeo is pretty damn good as it is.

It's like Mr. Pretzel.

So what if it's a chain. Fresh, hot out of the oven, that is a key factor. Some of these gourmet shit tastes so stale.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Freshness is very key.

----------


## flipstah

I wanna sample 
@89coupe
 wife’s buns

----------


## OTown

I'm surprised this thread hasn't degraded to mom jokes yet

----------


## Tik-Tok

We here at Beyond don't joke about moms. Apparently fucking dads is our thing.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I'm surprised this thread hasn't degraded to mom jokes yet



I've had your mom and let me say, that woman's skills are no joke!  :Drool:

----------


## max_boost

> I wanna sample 
> @89coupe
>  wife’s buns



I wanna watch you sample

----------


## flipstah

> I wanna watch you sample



I work better with an audience

----------


## Disoblige

When is flipstah going to be a dad? I'm waiting.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Got the big buns club full-size "traditional" style and they are pretty fantastic. Don't know of its worth the hassle of preordering and having a 1 hour pickup slot. Maybe just go to Cobs next time I have a craving.

----------


## Disoblige

What's better, this or a fresh Cinnzeo?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think it's better than cinzeo or cinabon.

----------


## flipstah

Cobbs is the best around town

----------


## suntan

Cinnzeo uses no butter, I think that flavour is required in cinnamon buns.

----------


## 89coupe

I highly recommend trying this place.

https://butterblockyyc.com/baked-pastries

----------


## suntan

> I highly recommend trying this place.
> 
> https://butterblockyyc.com/baked-pastries



I was nearby, I went to Black Sheep instead where I got the worst Kouign Amann I've ever had.

----------


## Disoblige

> Cinnzeo uses no butter, I think that flavour is required in cinnamon buns.



Although that is 100% true, it is all about execution. 80% of the places I have tried that sell their cinnamon rolls and likely use butter cannot even surpass a basic Cinnzeo bun. How sad is that?

----------


## blueToy

Not sure if its been mentioned as I haven't read the whole thread, but our go to place for cinnamon buns for decades now has been Prairie Mills. You can get them with or without raisins.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I think it's better than cinzeo or cinabon.



I guess it's a little more subjective because those look like everything I don't want in a cinnamon bun.

----------


## Disoblige

> I guess it's a little more subjective because those look like everything I don't want in a cinnamon bun.



It looks a little short on the gooey glaze hey?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It looks a little short on the gooey glaze hey?



I like the kind that don't have white icing. Basically like the ones someone posted earlier, but before they needlessly carpeted them with nuts.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ah well, I like this cream cheese icing. That's my preferred style

----------


## flipstah

> Cinnzeo uses no butter, I think that flavour is required in cinnamon buns.



Putting butter on everything is an easy cop out. Of course cinnamon bun with butter would be good.

----------


## suntan

> Putting butter on everything is an easy cop out. Of course cinnamon bun with butter would be good.



A cop out? Alright.

No, no, the soybean oil is just as good.

----------


## Buster

> A cop out? Alright.
> 
> No, no, the soybean oil is just as good.



Don't even joke

----------


## msommers

> Putting butter on everything is an easy cop out. Of course cinnamon bun with butter would be good.



Butter is what love tastes like. The French know what's up




> I like the kind that don't have white icing. Basically like the ones someone posted earlier, but before they needlessly carpeted them with nuts.



Occasionally, the French50 pop-up at Highline Brewing does something called a Maple Pull-Apart (Pouding Chômeurs). It's essentially the type of cinnamon buns you're looking for, but as a horizontally-stacked loaf that you pull a piece from. Of course you'd have to like maple. But we got it last time, the guy recommends 15 minutes in the oven. Arrived twice while eating it, so gets a recommendation.

Seems like there are two camps:



OR

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I'm a big fan of biscuit style cinnamon rolls, great warmed up with butter on top

----------


## Buster

I'm on a diet you bullies

----------


## riander5

Cream Cheese on top absolutely destroys those brown things

----------


## Disoblige

French pastries can be soooo good. But so many failed french bakers who open shop here and it's pretty bad.

Like I went to La Table Haute Pastry in Airdrie, rated very high (not that it means much), and it was god damn awful. Macarons had a stale fridge taste, pastries were subpar and not fresh, pecans rancid... I told the pastry chef about the rancid nuts. Only in a place like Airdrie can a place like this survive. It bothers me so much that people put in so much time and technique into something, charge a large amount of money, and come up with a substandard product. Mindblowing to me that they don't see how horrible it is, but I also know a lot of people who just turn a blind eye to things. Man I would be a tough critic lol...

----------


## flipstah

> French pastries can be soooo good. But so many failed french bakers who open shop here and it's pretty bad.
> 
> Like I went to La Table Haute Pastry in Airdrie, rated very high (not that it means much), and it was god damn awful. Macarons had a stale fridge taste, pastries were subpar and not fresh, pecans rancid... I told the pastry chef about the rancid nuts. Only in a place like Airdrie can a place like this survive. It bothers me so much that people put in so much time and technique into something, charge a large amount of money, and come up with a substandard product. Mindblowing to me that they don't see how horrible it is, but I also know a lot of people who just turn a blind eye to things. Man I would be a tough critic lol...



You mean the BEST critic

----------


## msommers

French butter is different than the butter we get here. Yonn's imports it as he couldn't properly replicate his recipes without it.

----------


## Buster

Everything dairy in Canada sucks because of Quebec.

----------


## bjstare

> Everything in Canada that sucks is mostly because of Quebec.



ftfy

----------


## flipstah

sacre bleu

----------


## max_boost

this needs to be incorporated to next foodie meet

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Got the big buns club full-size "traditional" style and they are pretty fantastic. Don't know of its worth the hassle of preordering and having a 1 hour pickup slot. Maybe just go to Cobs next time I have a craving.
> 
> Attachment 109813



That looks absolutely terrible. If they're good they're good I guess. On the topic of French pastries, where in the fuck can I find a proper cronut in town?

----------


## suntan

> That looks absolutely terrible. If they're good they're good I guess. On the topic of French pastries, where in the fuck can I find a proper cronut in town?



After a few visits to ES’s art room you’ll love having warm icing on your lips.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> After a few visits to ES’s art room you’ll love having warm icing on your lips.



Uhhh I already do sir.

----------


## suntan

> Uhhh I already do sir.



PM’ed!

----------


## killramos

How is this thread at 170 posts

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well to be fair, only 17 posts are legitimately about the topic, the others are just standard shitposting.

----------


## riander5

Recap - 

1 - Buster starts thread with no intent to eat any buns
2 - riander says BBC are the best
3 - ES eats a bunch of different BBC cinnamon buns and confirms deliciousness
4 - 89coupe posts a bakery that has no cinnamon buns
5 - Battle over cream cheese starts

----------


## 89coupe

> Recap - 
> 
> 1 - Buster starts thread with no intent to eat any buns
> 2 - riander says BBC are the best
> 3 - ES eats a bunch of different BBC cinnamon buns and confirms deliciousness
> 4 - 89coupe posts a bakery that has no cinnamon buns
> 5 - Battle over cream cheese starts



https://butterblockyyc.com/baked-pastries/cinnamon-buns

But these are next level.

https://butterblockyyc.com/baked-pas...-bread-pudding

----------


## Disoblige

The same people who give 5 stars to some of these shit cinnamon bun places are the same people who like cream cheese in their sushi.

I don't care if the frosting is cream cheese or not but there should be some sort of frosting for sure and it should go along with a sticky icky gooey goodness under. Cream cheese frosting or any frosting under a dry POS bun is just adding lipstick on a pig.

----------


## Buster

> Recap - 
> 
> 1 - Buster starts thread with no intent to eat any buns
> 2 - riander says BBC are the best
> 3 - ES eats a bunch of different BBC cinnamon buns and confirms deliciousness
> 4 - 89coupe posts a bakery that has no cinnamon buns
> 5 - Battle over cream cheese starts



your recap is about right. It is also an indictment on all of you that this thread still raises the average quality of the forum.

- - - Updated - - -




> The same people who give 5 stars to some of these shit cinnamon bun places are the same people who like cream cheese in their sushi.
> 
> I don't care if the frosting is cream cheese or not but there should be some sort of frosting for sure and it should go along with a sticky icky gooey goodness under. Cream cheese frosting or any frosting under a dry POS bun is just adding lipstick on a pig.



wait right there.

cream cheese in sushi?

----------


## 89coupe

> The same people who give 5 stars to some of these shit cinnamon bun places are the same people who like cream cheese in their sushi.
> 
> I don't care if the frosting is cream cheese or not but there should be some sort of frosting for sure and it should go along with a sticky icky gooey goodness under. Cream cheese frosting or any frosting under a dry POS bun is just adding lipstick on a pig.




People who reference raw fish as “sushi” are people I don’t take seriously in regard to food.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> cream cheese in sushi?



uppercut

----------


## suntan

It is a thing. Asians are fucking obsessed with fermented dairy products.

----------


## suntan

> French butter is different than the butter we get here. Yonn's imports it as he couldn't properly replicate his recipes without it.



It's somewhat overrated. Regardless Cookbook Co sells some IIRC.

Any local cultured unsalted butter is basically the same thing.

----------


## Disoblige

> It is a thing. Asians are fucking obsessed with fermented dairy products.



It's more of a white ppl thing and Asians appeasing them. Authentic Japanese would likely not tolerate this.

----------


## suntan

> It's more of a white ppl thing and Asians appeasing them. Authentic Japanese would likely not tolerate this.



Let me tell you about Kewpie mayo and Japanese cheesecake. And Korean yogurt drink.

Anyhow this thread has provided lots of valuable knowledge and I plan to try out those buns ES showed and BB due to 89coupe's recommendations. And Lina's from Don Juan.

----------


## 89coupe

> Let me tell you about Kewpie mayo and Japanese cheesecake. And Korean yogurt drink.
> 
> Anyhow this thread has provided lots of valuable knowledge and I plan to try out those buns ES showed and BB due to 89coupe's recommendations. And Lina's from Don Juan.



I recommend these 
https://butterblockyyc.com/baked-pastries/natas

& these
https://butterblockyyc.com/baked-pas...-bread-pudding

Insanely good

----------


## Swank

> Recap - 
> 1 - Buster starts thread with no intent to eat any buns



How has he not levelled up to Mar 3.0 yet? It's imminent.

----------


## Buster

> I recommend these 
> https://butterblockyyc.com/baked-pastries/natas
> 
> & these
> https://butterblockyyc.com/baked-pas...-bread-pudding
> 
> Insanely good



dude, I said I was on a diet.

----------


## 89coupe

> dude, I said I was on a diet.



Why?

----------


## Buster

> Why?



cuz fatty

----------


## ExtraSlow

He allowed himself to get fat.

----------


## 89coupe

It’s winter time, it’s allowed.

----------


## Buster

I weigh 600k pounds.

----------


## suntan

I look forward to your TLC show where beyond members air drop cinnamon buns through your bedroom window.

----------


## DonJuan

> And Lina's from Don Juan.



Make sure you get some fresh ones, I had one once near closing and was disappointed, edges had started drying out  :thumbsdown: 

I gotta figure out a way to get my hands on these:



> Attachment 109336

----------


## Swank

> I weigh 600k pounds.



Sounds like a Subaru excuse.

----------


## 89coupe

> I weigh 600k pounds.



Manual shovel

Snowblowers are for Crème Puffs

----------


## msommers

> It's somewhat overrated. Regardless Cookbook Co sells some IIRC.
> 
> Any local cultured unsalted butter is basically the same thing.



It's the fat content that differentiates it from the Canadian cartel

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is it higher than 87%?

----------


## suntan

French butter is 82%. ‘Murican butter is 80%. 

Tried butterblock’s cinnamon bun. Proper brioche lots of cinnamon. Excellent for what it is. I prefer peter north’d buns but this thing is tops for naked buns.

----------


## Disoblige

@flipstah
 yay




Yes I had KFC yesterday. BOGO buckets was hard to pass! And it was actually crispy and not a soggy mess since I ordered at 2 pm.

----------


## flipstah

> @flipstah
>  yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I had KFC yesterday. BOGO buckets was hard to pass! And it was actually crispy and not a soggy mess since I ordered at 2 pm.



Those buns be smothering good

Also got BOGO buckets too

----------


## ExtraSlow

Did I miss where you said where those buns were from? 

I saw the advert for bogo chicken, but I don't use those services because I'm weird.

----------


## Disoblige

I only use em because they gimme 50% off deals often.

And the buns are from flipstah's favorite place, Cobb's.

----------


## flipstah

> I only use em because they gimme 50% off deals often.
> 
> And the buns are from flipstah's favorite place, Cobb's.



Whats the verdict? Do I get to keep my foodie card?

I should really try Linas

----------


## Disoblige

I already know what Cob's buns taste like. I enjoy them because they are easy to eat, super tasty/flavorful and soft chewy without making a big mess. It is my top 3 because of its overall goodness. I still like me a fresh warm cinnzeo, but I gotta eat it with a knife and fork.

----------


## flipstah

> I already know what Cob's buns taste like. I enjoy them because they are easy to eat, super tasty/flavorful and soft chewy without making a big mess. It is my top 3 because of its overall goodness. I still like me a fresh warm cinnzeo, but I gotta eat it with a knife and fork.



Same about Cobbs. It’s just ooeygooey good

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Fresh out of the oven, so good

----------


## Disoblige

Would you like some bun with your pecans?
Looks amazing!!!!!

Thought you were at TPiM's house with the bag of cheddar sausages in the back. But realized it wasn't.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Haha I'd be down with some cheddar smokies but those are just some rum eggnog biscotti that my wife also baked

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

Those look incredible!

----------


## ercchry

Alright, which one of you posed for the photo?

https://www.airdrietoday.com/cool-wi...-buns-6332040?

----------


## gmc72

> Alright, which one of you posed for the photo?
> 
> https://www.airdrietoday.com/cool-wi...-buns-6332040?



Is it just me, or does that guy look like Jason Kenny? I guess he had to do something!!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Is it just me, or does that guy look like Jason Kenny? I guess he had to do something!!



Beat me to it.
Thank Allah we got rid of him, by the way!! 
Our lives today >>>>> our lives then.

----------


## msommers

Ice cream scoop? Caramel sauce? Is this REGRUB small-town edition?

----------

